# Looking for fixing recommendations for glass shelves (and glass thickness)



## el_Pedr0 (30 Aug 2021)

Hi all,

I'm designing a walk in wardrobe with a display unit. Can you recommend fixings for the glass shelves please.

The sides of the unit will be 19mm walnut veneer mdf and back will be a mirror stuck on 6mm mdf. There's an overlapping fascia on the front, so the shelves won't be able to slide in from the front once everthing is built. So preferably the fixings will allow the glass to be 'dropped in' from the top to just rest on top of the fixings. Dimension of the glass: 837 x 462mm.

Also what glass thickness would be most appropriate if it's going to store handbags (I suspect my power-tool-storage plan will be overrulled)?


----------



## MARK.B. (30 Aug 2021)

6mm toughened glass with a rounded or bevelled front edge should be plenty for handbags etc.


----------



## johnnyb (30 Aug 2021)

I often use tonk strip as with the light duty clips you can get clear rubber dots.
ironmongery direct. Will give adjustability as well


----------



## el_Pedr0 (31 Aug 2021)

Tonk strip - that looks like a good option. thanks.

Also still keen to hear of any other options that are even more discrete, even if they don't offer much or any adjustability.


----------



## Ollie78 (31 Aug 2021)

I like the small pegs with a clear rubbery pad on the top. Very cheap from ironmongery direct or similar. Just drill holes where you need them.
6mm is pretty standard for the glass.

Ollie


----------



## recipio (31 Aug 2021)

I tend to use those cheap brass cylinder supports but put two rubber O rings on them - it stops the glass from sliding. A few extra holes will give you versatility.


----------



## pulleyt (31 Aug 2021)

I used these Hafele shelf supports that fit a standard 5mm hole. They comprise two parts; the first is the support itself and the second is a locking 'top support' that can be secured in place after the glass shelf has been dropped onto the main supports. This does affect the width of the glass as you'll need a couple of mm between the glass and the cabinet side to slide the second part into the main shelf support'. Not sure if I've explained them very well 





__





Shelf Support, Plug in, for Glass Shelves, Peki - Häfele U.K. Shop


Shelf Brackets & Supports Nickel plated - order in the Häfele U.K. Shop.




www.hafele.co.uk


----------



## Jacob (31 Aug 2021)

Whatever you use should be a loose fit or they risk getting broken by external shocks such as when moving the furniture - take the glass shelves out first.
In other words really easy to fix - any old design of ledge will do.


----------



## el_Pedr0 (1 Sep 2021)

Thanks all. Will study the options.


----------

